# The Tank Need The Sand ？



## akiyu (Oct 24, 2013)

and the ph7.2 is good for my s r？


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Ideal pH for piranhas are 6.0 - 7.0...however, having a steady pH is more important than one that moves up and down...it doesn't matter if you have sand or gravel...


----------



## akiyu (Oct 24, 2013)

thanks very much


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

you're welcome!...







...that is what we are here for...


----------

